# Science Teacher - Novel to New England



## wryanc (Dec 29, 2012)

I just moved to Providence, RI from Birmingham, AL. This is my first year teaching middle school science and my students are really getting into our planted tanks. We have a 55 gallon that has been running for 4 months and we just started a 45 gallon river tank.

Brass Tacks: I am looking for some clippings, seeds, spores, etc. I can't afford aquarium store prices, yet I don't want to leaving my students hanging. Any help is appreciated.

Ryan
[email protected]


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Ryan,

I sent you a quick email. Unfortunately, this club is now defunct. I'd check out the CAPE section. That club is pretty active and has a number of members that might be able to help you out.

Baiin


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Ryan,
I can send you some stuff if you pay for shipping...I'm in CT.
Penny
I sent you an email too


----------

